#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  wolfbbs.net 7 GB 信箱申請辦法

## 狼王白牙

信箱網址為: *http://mail.google.com/hosted/wolfbbs.net/*
*(在樂園的最下方即可看到)*

可使用 Outlook POP3 收信, 也可以直接線上閱讀
信箱位址: 您的帳號@wolfbbs.net
信箱大小: 7 GB
[*]*優點1:* 雖然本信箱使用 Gmail 系統 , 但是不會被認為是免費信箱
可拿來申請學術網路的 BBS  ,  或其他服務等..[*]*優點2:* Gmail 您不一定可以申請到想用的帳號, 因為使用者太多
[*]*申請辦法:*

1. 100 篇文章以上的會員, 每個會員可申請1個帳號
2. 公共區版主(不含部落區), 每位版主最多申請 3 個帳號
3. 歷任公共區版主, 不論任期多久比照現任版主
4. 必須遵守現有的 Gmail 使用條款
5. 帳號最少字元為 4 個字, 英數字, 減號,構成
[*]*請填寫以下表格:*

論壇帳號:
申請帳號:
備用申請帳號: 
[*]*例如:*

論壇帳號: 狼王白牙
申請帳號: Kiba
備用申請帳號: Kibawolf , WhiteFang, Kiba2006..........

小訣竅: 如果要求的帳號已經被申請走了, 多填幾個備用帳號可以候補

並傳送 *短訊息* 給我, 標題註明為: 6 GB 信箱申請

預設密碼將會傳送到申請者的短訊息裡, 請自行修改密碼

----------

